
Gail.com, the Gmail “Typo” - gilad
https://domainnamewire.com/2019/06/11/gail-com-the-gmail-typo/
======
gilad
Interesting to read their FAQ, I suspect they could have made a fair bit of $$
just by placing some ads, but are not doing that..

